# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  NCK Client V.1.0.9.6 Released

## mohamed73

*Added:  Alcatel - Provider IDS Released 30th, march 2011:  OT606 
  Code:
 VPIN1,DCFA1  OT706 
  Code:
 TLES1,ALEU1,ALUY1,BENL1   OT802 
  Code:
 DCFJ1   OT803 
  Code:
 RGMU1,RGRE1   OT807 
  Code:
 BOCN1,TGMX3,AWEC1,BRVE1,C2PH1,C2PH3   OT808 
  Code:
 RGMU1,VVBG1,TMPT1,TGMX1,VDPT1  
Server Updated and Improved. 
Currently Supported By No1. Client - NCK Client  48 Nokia SL3 Models - 24 Hours 45 LG Infineon Models - Instant Read Code.
Mx-key Credits  Instant. 121 Alcatel Models & over 10,000 PIDS - Instant. 12 Motorola WX Series - Instant. 9 Vodafone Mobiles - Instant. 13 SFR Mobile Models - Instant. 10 TMN/Android Models - Instant. 43 ZTE Models - Instant. 45 Hauwei Modems - Instant. 1000 PRD - MEP Convertor Database - Instant. 1000 + Models in Codes Requests and Networks. 
Discussion Thread: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Download Link 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  OFFICIAL WEBSITE:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  OFFICIAL FORUMS: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

